# Potty Training Insight Needed!



## Whisky (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi wonderful Maltese Owners  I hope you don't mind if I post here. ( I'm pretty new to this forum and not sure if this is okay to post my question here )....
Well, here is my story : I've got my boy about 1 month ago and from the first day started to crate training him and followed all the advises ; schedule, grabbing him smoothly and put him on his pee pad, and all. He actually does his business there but the problem is I can't trust him! You see sometimes he just pooped on his pad and then come outside and right away wants to continue his poop on the carpet! His pad is available right next to the place he is playing but then sometimes goes there and sometime just feel like doing that on the wooden floor! I've cleaned every spot with enzyme cleaner that he doesn't take it as his second toilet, etc but nothing changes! It's all depend on his mode! Sometimes I feel he will NEVER learn to potty on his pad ( I really like to hear about your experience with your Ms? How long did it really take for them to get it? I know I should be patient and consistent but sometimes I really lose my temper and yell at him and even it has happened that I pressed his ear when he did that. ( though I know it doesn't work). I grabbed him in the middle of peeing and have put him on his pad and said pee here! No matter I say it with a different voice tone or relax nothing seems to be changing! Is there any hope? I'm really frustrated ((


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, if I remember from your introduction post, your puppy was 10 weeks when you got him. So he is probably about 12 weeks now? He is still very young, and potty training takes patience and consistency. I know it can be frustrating, but remember, this is a baby. Yelling, grabbing, and abusing your puppy isn't going to hasten the process. It may actually do the opposite. Please re read the attached thread here:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/92623-potty-training-tips-jmm.html

You are *harming *your puppy with rough handling. It took my puppy probably at least three or four months to really be reliable. When she would have a mistake, I didn't get mad at her. I got mad at myself because I put her in the position to have the mistake.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Not all fluffs get it right away.. I've had some that were housebroken really early and some that took at least 7 months of consistent training. Getting angry or yelling at your pup isn't going to make housebreaking any easier. It will make your pup fearful set your training back. Your pup is still young, you must be patient and lots of praise and small treats will work. Don't handle your puppy rough, he's just a baby. Remember that YOU chose him and it's your responsibility to treat him right. You must have patience with this baby. Good luck.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Na, potty training can be extremely frustrating, but you have to take a deep breath and walk away from your pup if you feel like you're getting angry. He is just a baby and you need to teach him. Please read the article Pam reposted. If you follow the advice you're given, you will have a potty-trained pup. But it doesn't happen overnight and it doesn't happen with rough handling.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I got Bella at around 10 weeks (it is truly too early!). She was around 7 months old when it totally clicked for her. Patience, love and consistancy are key. Yelling and all that will not work....it actually just makes it take longer because of fear related issues.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Yelling or pressing his ear is only causing negative effects like fear or behavioral issues. Opey took a little to catch on, I’d say it about 5 months to be consistent without accidents but occasionally he would have one here or there. Now Loco my Basset Hound took 2 ½ years to full potty train, talk about needing patience’s. With continued consistency, patience, and positive reinforcement she was finally fully potty trained. Don’t let this alarm you, Basset Hounds are very stubborn and hard to train. Maltese aren’t like that. 

Establishing a schedule with feeding and potting is very important. Now, the key ingredient in potty training is consistency. You will also need to have lots of patience. If you're consistent and patient then the potty training will go a lot quicker. When he goes potty where you want her too, either outside or on a potty pad make sure he gets a treat right away and lots and lots of praise!! You also want to use a word association like “potty” so when he potties in the right spot, you give him a treat, say “good potty” and praise him. Since you will be telling him “potty time” when you are putting her leash on she will start to understand the word association to potting. When you are outside say “okay potty”, and then “good potty” when he is done (with the treat and praise). This helps in building the “potty” word association. You always want to use positive training. He is still young so he is going to need time to get it completely

Now when he has an accident and he probably still will because training takes time don't say anything to him. Negative attention is still attention and you don't want him to become fearful or nervous of you. Just clean the mess and move one. He will learn that he gets lots of attention and treats when he potties in the proper place.

Again, please don’t lose your patience or be rough with little Whisky. It only instills fear and confidence issues. This is a great site is filled with resourceful information. You can use the search function to search issues such as “house training” and it will give you tons of information.

We are here to help with any questions.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


----------



## Whisky (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the great answers. I do love my puppy to death and don't yell at him all the time. But I did yell twice and pressed his ear only once and still feel guilty for that. He is just a baby! I can't forgive myself for harming him even if it was once ( 
I try to grab him smoothly and put him on his pad and then pamper him for this and as you all said it just needs more patience. The blame goes on someone who told me that they would housebreak in 2 weeks and that's why I was worried maybe MY boy has a problem. ( I never had a puppy, so no experience) 
Thanks everyone


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ahh forgive yourself  you just want to be gentle is all, otherwise they are afraid of you. My first malt took a year to potty train. I think that might be a tad long but I would expect at least six or seven months


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I got Pipper when he was 10 weeks old and I found potty training him so easy but thats because I'm lucky enough to be home all day with him. I got so lucky because by the 2nd day he knew what I was taking him outside for. I would just tell him to go pee and he would. Thats half the battle won right there, just getting them to realize what you want them to do. I just got real lucky. Then I just never gave him the opportunity to make a mistake. I took him out after meals and after naps and lots of times in between. At first it was ME who was trained to know when he had to go but within a few months he had figured out how to tell me when he wants out. He comes diving at me and jumps on my legs and then runs to the closet where we keep his leash. Just have patience and be very very consistant with taking him out. When a puppy needs to pee, they need to do it NOW. Keep in mind I got Pipper in December so I did all this during the freezing cold winter too.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I rescued my 2 yo Maltese Ozzie about 7 months ago and we are STILL working on his potty training. It didn't help that we got him in Nov. (live in IL) and live in a 2nd floor condo... but we were inconsistent and we knew it. After he pooped on the futon in our 2nd bedroom (this was the last straw -- he knows he shouldn't be going on the furniture, period!) we started leashing him constantly and never letting him out of our sight and would take him out every 2 hours. 

Now he has only had a few accidents over the past 2 months (wow!) and they were mostly due to us not taking him out in time (except one time he peed an HOUR after going out... small bladder?). Crate training is hard for me because I love having him around me all the time (dumb, I know) but he does love his crate so sometimes when I know I'll be busy I'll put him in his crate so I know he won't go. 

We also used to keep him in our 2nd br or just loose in the condo, but 8/10 he would go NOT on his puppy pads (he, too, was selective on when he wanted to go on his pads and when he didn't!), so we bought him a large crate that would fit his bed, water, and a pad for while we are at work or gone for a few hours and he actually loves it and hasn't gone in it! I am hoping this is helping him "hold it" because one of the more frustrating things is that we know he can hold it but he will sometimes "piddle" or mark a little pee somewhere... 

oi, point is, it is a work in progress!! I admit, sometimes I have gotten SO angry with Ozzie and would yell and stomp around as I cleaned, but would later realize it is only reinforcing his fear issues (which he already has loads of) so definitely try to remain calm when accidents happen (SERENITY NOW!!)...


----------

